# How does Auctiva.com Work? What Is It? Im Confused



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess this question goes out to all those that own stores on ebay. How in the hell does auctiva.com work? Do i have to open up an ebay store and pay the $15 monthly plan? Or can i just go through auctiva and open up the store there without going through ebay?


Im a little confused, and just trying to get this going. It just doesn't make sense to pay $15 monthly on ebay and then set up an auctiva store for an extra $20.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't quote me on this, but it appears to me to be just a set of tools to help you "better manage" your e-bay store. Thus, it's an additional fee along with your regular fee for the e-bay store. Quite honestly, I have not found my e-bay store to be very profitable after all the listing, sales and monthly fees. I opened one to get a comparison of it against my regular e-commerce store, and the e-bay store lags way behind. I've also found that since e-bay is pushing for "free" shipping, that I have to price my items different. I finally decided that it wasn't worth the monthly fee and I'll just put that money into the continued growth and promotion of my e-commerce site.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot. I think it's better for me to just keep selling on ebay without upgrading to a store. Those fees are killer though. lol


----------

